

Decade-Old StumbleUpon Finds Profits in the Mobile Era - r0h1n
http://go.bloomberg.com/tech-deals/2013-09-18-decade-old-stumbleupon-finds-profits-in-the-mobile-era/

======
r0h1n
tl;dr: they're making $30 million annually from over 100,000 advertisers. Some
of who, like Comedy Central, apparently pay $75,000 for a campaign that runs a
few days. And after cutting staff from 120 to 75 earlier this year, they're
now hiring again.

